# catahoula blackmouth or fl cur?



## huntlife (Aug 27, 2010)

when i got started i got to many dogs to fast so got rid of them now i miss it kept a 1/2 bmc 1/2 cat was wondering what yall prefer and what is the diff in hunting styles in the three want to get only a few so it wont be so overwhelming any advice appreciated


----------



## callaway (Aug 27, 2010)

Keep the Catahoula Blackmouth. Just a better dog!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 27, 2010)

Had one of all but still prefer my FL cur.... I also like the kemmers and mnt curs. Everyone has there on opinion thou, so that's a choice u gonna have to make. BUT some of the best dogs I have had the privilege to hunt behind are some crossed dogs.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 27, 2010)

Opinions are like bu++ holez thou..... everyone has one!!! The best way to get what u want is buy a seasoned dog or atleast a started one. I learnt that one the hard way


----------



## gin house (Aug 28, 2010)

name is a name,  every dog has its own personality and pros and cons.  different traits in every line of catahoula, black mouth, etc........  find a dog that hunts and acts the way you want, dont worry about a name, it dont catch nothin.


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 28, 2010)

theres more culls than good ones in every breed and every litter.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> theres more culls than good ones in every breed and every litter.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 28, 2010)

Doesn't really matter, just find a good hog dog......here is an example:  This guy has one of each....he is not dead set on one kind of cross or breed...just as long as the result is the same....finding/catching hogs.  Here is what he has.....Fl. Cur, BMC, Bo-cat and in the back....a mutt.


----------



## MULE (Aug 28, 2010)

Huntlife, which one is the better dog? I'm assuming you've hunted both of them.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 28, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> theres more culls than good ones in every breed and every litter.



I have to disagree. How can you make this statement ? In the thread you started asking about hog dogs you say your just getting into hunting and looking for advice. I'm just trying to figure this out. You ask for advice in one thread and say something like this in another.


----------



## huntlife (Aug 28, 2010)

i have hunted behind the father which was a gritty bmc and the mama which was strickly bay and would say i prefer the dad we caught more hogs with him and didnt have to deal with them breaking away much


----------



## huntlife (Aug 28, 2010)

if anyone knows where i can get a good cur pup around north fl for reasonable let me know thanks


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 30, 2010)

*florida cur dog*

florida cur dog, I'm new to hog hunting but I use to breed lurchers and what I said was true for them.  Are you saying that you can make any dog a great hog dog or breed a litter of all top hog dogs with no culls, not sure what you're not agreeing with me on.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> florida cur dog, I'm new to hog hunting but I use to breed lurchers and what I said was true for them.  Are you saying that you can make any dog a great hog dog or breed a litter of all top hog dogs with no culls, not sure what you're not agreeing with me on.



I dont think he is sayin he can make any random dog a jam up hog dog, or that he can produce a litter with NO culls, but you said that in all breeds and ALL litters more are going to be culls than not. I think that is where he was disagreeing with you. I have a litter of pups on the ground rite now with 10 pups. I can almost gurantee you that 9 of hte 10 will make hog dogs. They might not all be perfect for my style of hunting, but what dont work for me might for someone else, either way, they will be hog dogs


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 31, 2010)

With lurchers, most will run but only one or two out of twenty were exceptional.  With hog dogs everyone says the real strike dogs are rare, but if you are breeding 9 out of 10 of every litter that are jam up strike dogs I need to get with you. Are you working all the pups in your litters or what, explain if you would.


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 31, 2010)

he didnt say they would all make strike dogs he said they would all make hog dogs. am i right redmond? and i agree with florida cur dogs. and redmond. on the culls deal.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 31, 2010)

I dont work every pup out of the litters iv had, but i do know who has them and keep up with them to see how they turn out. I dont breed my dogs to sell pups, i breed them to get pups for me to hunt. Dont have enough room or money to keep all of them, so the ones i dont keep go to folks i know or folks who ask me for one. When i said 9 out of 10 will make hog dogs, I mean they will make hog dogs for someone. They might not all be what im looking for in a dog, but the dog will fit someones type of hunting. for example: I like all my dogs to catch, no bark all bite. If one of my dogs bark its a cull to me, no matter how good it will find a hog, but some folks like dogs that will bark. so that dog might work for them.......hopefully that makes sence to ya.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 31, 2010)

i could use one that barked...next time you cull..start it good tho


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i could use one that barked...next time you cull..start it good tho



got one rite now jester. she is off of my lola dog and stonewall. gone give her another month or 2 but if she dont start catchin ill let ya know.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 31, 2010)

i don't mind if it barks right before it catches


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Whether barking or not if 9 out of 10 of the dogs you produce make hog dogs in my opinion that is exceptional.  If you don't mind post a few on here and what they're out of.  I'm looking for a few silent and rough strike dogs if you could produce a few for me.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 31, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> theres more culls than good ones in every breed and every litter.



I am talking about this statement right here. I have no idea what a lurcher is   Can I breed a litter with no culls ? No. 
Out of  litters I have had in the past more came out good then bad.  You can ask any body in town about my dogs. I won't own no junk and if I breed them it won't be to junk.
That's the problem these days. A lot of people wanting to be a hog hunter and breeding whatever to whatever and telling everybody they are hog dogs with out them being proven.


----------



## Fast_Money (Aug 31, 2010)

Redmond...if Jester don't want it, let me know. I'd be interested in that barking dog! Thanks!


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fast_Money said:


> Redmond...if Jester don't want it, let me know. I'd be interested in that barking dog! Thanks!



if it don't start catchin right after it barks once you can have it


----------



## hogrunner (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll take a dog that finds the hog and barks at it all day, cause soon as my running catch dogs hears it, it will be caught.  Barking dog does have to pull hair though to get hog to stop!


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 31, 2010)

florida cur dog, I don't own any hog dogs yet but I will buy two very good ones very soon and will probably pay too much but thats ok because when the money changes hands I will know what I have two dogs that can find and shut down there own hogs easily.  If 9 out of 10 pups out of every litter were like this I'm sure I would be getting a lot of pm's with dogs for sale but I'm not.  I know first hand with lurchers and I'm sure with labs, and birddogs etc theres a few that stand out from the pack.  The rest might be dogs that could be passed on to others, to me they are culls and should not be bred again but maybe I'm too picky.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 31, 2010)

you get a great dog once in a while..good ones are all over the place...some of the bad ones work pretty good too...one mans trash is another treasure


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Whether barking or not if 9 out of 10 of the dogs you produce make hog dogs in my opinion that is exceptional.  If you don't mind post a few on here and what they're out of.  I'm looking for a few silent and rough strike dogs if you could produce a few for me.



there is already a thread on here with the pups on it.


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 1, 2010)

*best hog dogs*

I've got 3000 to spend on two jam up male and female hog dogs not too old or young that can find and shut down their own hogs.  I have a buddy that has agreed to test the dogs for me so somebodys got to be willing to take the dogs on a hunt by themselves.  I figure 3000 is a fair price to pay for two good dogs.  PM me with what you've got or post on here.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

yea...you probably need to buy some tracking equipment with that other $800 you had...hope that where that went...them dogs will be gone so fast you won't be able to keep up with them....


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 1, 2010)

I personally prefer cur dogs and plott hounds and a cross between the two. This comes from 40 yrs of hunting and these breeds have shown to make better hog dogs than most. But a good hog dog is one that will track, find, and bay tight period regardless of the breed or bloodline !!!


----------



## MO hoghunter (Sep 12, 2010)

i own and hunt ladner bmc and would recomend them to anybody wantin a dog to hog hunt or anything else. mine started treein at tree months on a caged coon and bayin hogs in a pen at five months and my male was tryin to catch a 300 pound boar the first time he even saw hog my female just bays rite now but she will bite some and they only been worked on hogs twice now if u want a good dog the ladner lines are the way to go


----------



## MO hoghunter (Sep 12, 2010)

i hunted all types mtn curs, cats, fl curs, plotts, and some cross breeds  some of them were  good dogs but the ladner dogs are the best ive ever been around they start and finish early and are just a great dog in my oppion there is nothin any better


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mo hog hunter,   I am looking for one more jam up hog dog, strike and catch, do you know where theres a ladner like this for sale, finished out, top of the line, I'm willing to pay 2,000


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 12, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> theres more culls than good ones in every breed and every litter.


he realy knows what hes talkin about,NOT!!!!LOL


----------



## gin house (Sep 12, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> I personally prefer cur dogs and plott hounds and a cross between the two. This comes from 40 yrs of hunting and these breeds have shown to make better hog dogs than most. But a good hog dog is one that will track, find, and bay tight period regardless of the breed or bloodline !!!



x2


----------



## MO hoghunter (Sep 12, 2010)

hogdogers123 i dont in my area but google curtis ladner he is the owner of the kennels now there breeding is documented for around 200 years and all his dogs he uses and breeds are prooven dogs he would be the best place to start he may have one or could turn you on to something


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 12, 2010)

*mo hoghunter*

mo hoghunter, not trying to be negative, I can see your a believer in the ladners but a lot of people I've talked to say its a puppy mill.   I doubt he'd sell his best dog, or send it down here for me to test out.   I think its hard to know what you've got if you own 100 dogs.  I'd rather get with someone close by, south ga, florida with only a few dogs.


----------

